# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  لقطات من ملعب استاد الخرطوم بعد الاصلاحات

## سيدو

*لقطات من ملعب استاد الخرطوم بعد الاصلاحات
 
 

 




امم افريقيا للمحليين السودان2011
*

----------

